# Priests From Hell: My first Omnisphere sampled patch



## alexandrost (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi! I just made this Omnisphere patch based on a sample of a Greek Priest's singing voice, run through a series of manipulations. The end result is a bit unsettling, hence the name :D
It is my first experimentation with this sort of thing.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## leeverb (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this patch. It's pretty dope!


----------



## alexandrost (Aug 3, 2020)

leeverb said:


> Thank you for sharing this patch. It's pretty dope!



Thanks, I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## chrisedu (Sep 20, 2020)

this is pretty cool Alexandrost, thanks!


----------



## alexandrost (Sep 22, 2020)

chrisedu said:


> this is pretty cool Alexandrost, thanks!


thanks Chris!


----------

